# Craft Robo Won't read registration Mark TIPS



## lucky5 (Apr 9, 2010)

her are some tips of .*Craft Robo Won't read registration Mark TIP  



h*[media]http://www.craftrobostore.com/FAQs/CraftROBOPro/FAQ-RegMarks-Layout-Print-P1-2.pdf[/media]


----------



## cutting edge (Dec 17, 2007)

Perhaps this would be better titled as *CraftRobo Pro. *The Craft Robo CC200-20 will recognize and contour cut objects closer than the 2.25" from media top as required by the larger model. The most common issue I've encountered is finding a print to be slightly off skew when compared to the media leading edge resulting in reading errors. This is attributed to deviation from the printer to cutter and hand cut sheets with other than true 90 degree corners.


----------



## milestonegirl (Oct 8, 2009)

Can I add a new dilema to this issue?... I designed a new logo and I cut it fine yesterday. Today my craft robo pro won't recognize or even start to try and read the reg marks. It just wants to start cutting at a random point when I hit send from Illustrator. Usually it asks to line up the blade inside the reg marks, then you hit the button again and it reads the marks then cuts. Again, now when you hit send it just wants to start cutting randomly. Please help, as this is a paying order with more in the pipeline.


----------



## lucky5 (Apr 9, 2010)

why not bro.just rread the tips and triks..


----------



## milestonegirl (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't think that link is working. I keep getting an error when I try to click on it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

lucky5 said:


> why not bro.just rread the tips and triks..


Anthony, unrelated to the topic, but why are you linking the forum in your signature? Did you mean to list your website?


----------



## cutting edge (Dec 17, 2007)

milestonegirl said:


> Can I add a new dilema to this issue?... I designed a new logo and I cut it fine yesterday. Today my craft robo pro won't recognize or even start to try and read the reg marks. It just wants to start cutting at a random point when I hit send from Illustrator. Usually it asks to line up the blade inside the reg marks, then you hit the button again and it reads the marks then cuts. Again, now when you hit send it just wants to start cutting randomly. Please help, as this is a paying order with more in the pipeline.


Hmmm....Has your computer downloaded any upgrades during this time? You might attempt reloading the software.


----------



## hendryborj (Dec 19, 2009)

registration sometimes tricky, agreed to that driver re-installation


----------

